# New Commercials



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Harry! Unfortunately Harry lives in the UK.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My first thought was Harry!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Joel, have you thought about contacting Border Collie Rescue in your area? You could use some of their dogs, and give them some publicity too. Win win for both of you.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My first thought was Harry too!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

To bad Harry is in the UK. He could become a national star.


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

Nope - sorry. But hey - if you ever need a golden retriever in New England - My boy's commercial just came out. Some others in the works too - he'll do anything for a "You're a pretty boy".
E


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Harry was my first thought too!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Emma&Tilly - where are you? Post your Harry pictures!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Hey Joel,
Los Angeles Animal Control??

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...,'LACT5'&atype=&where=type_DOG,size_m,color_b

http://www.laanimalservices.com/ado...1','LACT2','LACT3','LACT4','LACT5'&ORDERBY=ID

http://www.laanimalservices.com/ado...1','LACT2','LACT3','LACT4','LACT5'&ORDERBY=ID

http://www.laanimalservices.com/ado...1','LACT2','LACT3','LACT4','LACT5'&ORDERBY=ID

http://www.laanimalservices.com/ado...1','LACT2','LACT3','LACT4','LACT5'&ORDERBY=ID

http://www.laanimalservices.com/ado...1','LACT2','LACT3','LACT4','LACT5'&ORDERBY=ID


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Harry's already a star in our eyes....Harry! Harry! ... lol!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Harry from UK!!!!He is your best shot!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

SHORT COAT???????? What's that???? rofl


----------

